# Wanner has managed to sell every bottle of KochChemie GreenStar!



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I have just checked on every website I checked when I ordered a bottle of GreenStar and they are all completely sold out!

KochChemie must be thinking what the xxxx! They need to get making asap.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Tell me about it. I was going to order some from Slim's with some other stuff and it was sold out. 

I thought Chongo had done well promoting OCD Nebula with his AMG but wanna is just taking the mick!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I think dooka have it in stock


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I think dooka have it in stock


Yes they do

I got my bottle from there :thumb:

£9.90 inc postage (very quick postage too)

Better hurry!!


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Too late. I just checked at dooka. It says out of stock.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nidge76 said:


> Too late. I just checked at dooka. It says out of stock.


Blimey :doublesho


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

His 50/50 shot has made it onto some of the lesser known detailing groups and now instead of raving about Fusso they're now raving about GS :lol:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Amazon have some

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Koch-Chemie-Green-Universal-Cleaner/dp/B011OKX44S

Found this too

http://www.autojoy.co.uk/koch-chemie-koch-chemie-green-star-universal-cleaner-litre-p-998.html

Different bottle but same product


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I to tried to get some but all sold out but managed to get some off wanner last week:thumb: best getting the 11kg when it comes back in stock.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Elite has the 11kg in stock......for now.lol


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Not heard of this product yet :wave: anyone got link to wanner review or post please :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=388060


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Its great stuff, didn't know elite stocked it. May have to get some from there.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Just ordered from Amazon, 

Am i correct 7-10ml : 1.5ltr water should work well as a prewash??


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

So I need to buy this now? Thanks a lot Detailing World. I'll just pour my Bilt Hamber and Power Maxed TFR down the drain then.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> Just ordered from Amazon


me too


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Sicskate said:


> Just ordered from Amazon,
> 
> Am i correct 7-10ml : 1.5ltr water should work well as a prewash??


I think Wanner was doing it at about 1-10 in the bad weather! Maybe 1-20 when the weathers a bit better. I think that 10ml in 1.5 litres will be a bit weak.

My car hadn't had a wash for 3 months and I went 1-3, bit over the top but its cleaned!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> Just ordered from Amazon,
> 
> Am i correct 7-10ml : 1.5ltr water should work well as a prewash??


No....


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

sm81 said:


> No....


Ha, thanks for your help


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Rob D 88 said:


> I think Wanner was doing it at about 1-10 in the bad weather! Maybe 1-20 when the weathers a bit better. I think that 10ml in 1.5 litres will be a bit weak.
> 
> My car hadn't had a wash for 3 months and I went 1-3, bit over the top but its cleaned!


Oh, sorry it's been a long day


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've just restocked with 10L. It's brilliant


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Found this too
> 
> http://www.autojoy.co.uk/koch-chemie-koch-chemie-green-star-universal-cleaner-litre-p-998.html
> 
> Different bottle but same product


over £10 pnp WOW
£16.68 crazy


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

OK. I need some of this stuff. 

What is it lol. 



Sent from my D6603


----------



## Gaznlecky (Dec 7, 2016)

Best pre wash I have used :thumb:


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

L555BAT said:


> So I need to buy this now? Thanks a lot Detailing World. I'll just pour my Bilt Hamber and Power Maxed TFR down the drain then.


Haha! That's evolution mate, happens so fast in the detailing world


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

I was blown away with it when I used it from the advice of Wanner, should have bought shares in the company for how this product has sold.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

cadmunkey said:


> His 50/50 shot has made it onto some of the lesser known detailing groups and now instead of raving about Fusso they're now raving about GS :lol:


Let's hope those other detailing groups don't find out about other gems to like Bilt Hambers AF via pressure sprayer to, if this happened with Green Star selling out nationwide we could all be in for a bleak time ahead :lol:


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Would there be any problems applying this through a snow foam lance?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Amazon have now changed the price to £4.75 + £16p&p


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

chongo said:


> I to tried to get some but all sold out but managed to get some off wanner last week:thumb: best getting the 11kg when it comes back in stock.


Have you tried it yet Mick?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rob D 88 said:


> I think Wanner was doing it at about 1-10 in the bad weather! Maybe 1-20 when the weathers a bit better. I think that 10ml in 1.5 litres will be a bit weak.
> 
> My car hadn't had a wash for 3 months and I went 1-3, bit over the top but its cleaned!


If your car ain't so dirty then definitely dilute down even further yet still get great cleaning results:thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> I've just restocked with 10L. It's brilliant


Wish I was on commission lol, maybe get an f type V8 instead of v6 lol:lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> Have you tried it yet Mick?


Not yet mate but will give it a go on my daughters car as it's white:thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Webarno said:


> Would there be any problems applying this through a snow foam lance?


I've not tried this yet but a mate of mine has and it's still pretty effective, give it a go bud:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been using it through a mesto foamer for a while now, works great through that and it's a very weak dilution!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

dave-g said:


> I've been using it through a mesto foamer for a while now, works great through that and it's a very weak dilution!


Nice one DG:thumb:


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

If your word means that much mate you will have to start making your own products haha. If only you knew a chemist with access to a lab.....


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I got my bottle off Amazon this week, admittedly only 1L as 5s were impossible to find.

Watching people use the stuff to clean engine bays is a bit scary, I think I shall dilute down a fair bit and only use it on the bottom third of the car where most of the grief tends to reside, and rely on the foam to do the rest.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2017)

ollienoclue said:


> I got my bottle off Amazon this week, admittedly only 1L as 5s were impossible to find.
> 
> Watching people use the stuff to clean engine bays is a bit scary, I think I shall dilute down a fair bit and only use it on the bottom third of the car where most of the grief tends to reside, and rely on the foam to do the rest.


If a person had 2 sprayer bottles they could make up 2 separate dilutions, weaker & stronger, then you wouldn't be let down by the foam, just an observation mind, not saying your particular foam doesn't clean well


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Elite has the 11kg in stock......for now.lol


Just got mine ordered, along with a few other bits.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

combat wombat said:


> If a person had 2 sprayer bottles they could make up 2 separate dilutions, weaker & stronger, then you wouldn't be let down by the foam, just an observation mind, not saying your particular foam doesn't clean well


It's Bilt hamber foam, will experiment and see just what the foam will have off alone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

You'll be fine then if it's BH AF 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

dave-g said:


> I've been using it through a mesto foamer for a while now, works great through that and it's a very weak dilution!


Does that mean it will work through my Kwazer Venus foam hand sprayer OK? I was thinking I would need to buy a regular pump sprayer...


----------



## cubicnick (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm hoping this will come back in stock soon somewhere! Wanted to give it a try this week but that's looking unlikely.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Used it again today, good job I bought the 11 kg drum


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

I got the 11kg delivered today from Elite car care. So they still have it in stock guys.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Is this the same thing? Bottle looks different in the picture

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/koch-chemie/green-star-universal-cleaner.aspx


----------



## cubicnick (Jan 7, 2017)

Autojoy.co.uk have it but their £8.95 postage from Suffolk is bewildering!

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We had quite a decent stock of it as I knew it would be a good seller but even that has gone now! lol

Hopefully should have more either tomorrow or Monday I've been told. :thumb:

In both 1 litre and 11 litre sizes.

Alex


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Paul04 said:


> Is this the same thing? Bottle looks different in the picture
> 
> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/koch-chemie/green-star-universal-cleaner.aspx


That's a different bottle to what I've got Paul


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Paul04 said:


> Is this the same thing? Bottle looks different in the picture
> 
> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/koch-chemie/green-star-universal-cleaner.aspx


It's the old label apparently


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Used it today and it's a really good product.

Power Maxed TFR is a very , very close second in my opinion if not, the same 

All depends at what measure you are diluting at :thumb:


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I'll be trying it our tomorrow weather permitting. My van is caked and it'll be a good test.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

I use Koch Chemie Vorreiniger B and Green star, both are very good.
MSDS saying them contains H351 (suspected of causing cancer).
So remember to protect yourself when using them, believe (3M) A2 Organic Vapours mask will be a great investment.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Rotiform said:


> I use Koch Chemie Vorreiniger B and Green star, both are very good.
> MSDS saying them contains H351 (suspected of causing cancer).
> So remember to protect yourself when using them, believe (3M) A2 Organic Vapours mask will be a great investment.


That's not good which make's me think about PM TFR since these are similar product's does that have H351 in it also?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Isn't H351 a hazard code, rather than being an actual ingredient? 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GHS_hazard_statements

Health hazards

H300: Fatal if swallowed
H301: Toxic if swallowed
H302: Harmful if swallowed
H303: May be harmful if swallowed
H304: May be fatal if swallowed and enters airways
H305: May be harmful if swallowed and enters airways
H310: Fatal in contact with skin
H311: Toxic in contact with skin
H312: Harmful in contact with skin
H313: May be harmful in contact with skin
H314: Causes severe skin burns and eye damage
H315: Causes skin irritation
H316: Causes mild skin irritation
H317: May cause an allergic skin reaction
H318: Causes serious eye damage
H319: Causes serious eye irritation
H320: Causes eye irritation
H330: Fatal if inhaled
H331: Toxic if inhaled
H332: Harmful if inhaled
H333: May be harmful if inhaled
H334: May cause allergy or asthma symptoms or breathing difficulties if inhaled
H335: May cause respiratory irritation
H336: May cause drowsiness or dizziness
H340: May cause genetic defects
H341: Suspected of causing genetic defects
H350: May cause cancer
H351: Suspected of causing cancer
H360: May damage fertility or the unborn child
H361: Suspected of damaging fertility or the unborn child
H361d: Suspected of damaging the unborn child
H362: May cause harm to breast-fed children
H370: Causes damage to organs
H371: May cause damage to organs
H372: Causes damage to organs through prolonged or repeated exposure
H373: May cause damage to organs through prolonged or repeated exposure

Taking from Wikipedia


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bloody hell. Wonder how many APCs have this though?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Bloody hell. Wonder how many APCs have this though?


Scary stuff don't think i'll be using mine now after reading that!


----------



## cubicnick (Jan 7, 2017)

This has stopped me in my tracks! 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Back to PM TFR for me


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I think that you will likely find that many cleaning product are hazard marked as such nowadays. It wont be just TFR and APC's, i suspect. 

Wont change my mind about using them. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Any one put a mask on when they go fill up the car with petrol? Or when you're walking down a busy street filled with bumper to bumper traffic?

Honestly, unless you're drinking it, or breathing in the spray in huge lungfuls, or working with it all day, every day, this is not something to get worried about. That Meguiars wheel cleaner with hydrofluoric acid in, now _that's _something to be careful with :doublesho


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

If you live in fear of things like this then think about Asbestos! It is a silent killer, if you knew exactly what it was in, and what it does to you, then you wouldn't walk or dare move anywhere! No one would ever do any D.I.Y, cheap imported brakes would be outlawed you certainly wouldn't want to be scrubbing your brake dust from your wheels with out full body suits on. 

Once upon a time walkers crisps were meant to cause cancer and now they're saying slightly darkened chips or toast can too. Does it straight away stop you eating toast and chips?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Any one put a mask on when they go fill up the car with petrol? Or when you're walking down a busy street filled with bumper to bumper traffic?
> 
> Honestly, unless you're drinking it, or breathing in the spray in huge lungfuls, or working with it all day, every day, this is not something to get worried about. That Meguiars wheel cleaner with hydrofluoric acid in, now _that's _something to be careful with :doublesho





DLGWRX02 said:


> If you live in fear of things like this then think about Asbestos! It is a silent killer, if you knew exactly what it was in, and what it does to you, then you wouldn't walk or dare move anywhere! No one would ever do any D.I.Y, cheap imported brakes would be outlawed you certainly wouldn't want to be scrubbing your brake dust from your wheels with out full body suits on.
> 
> Once upon a time walkers crisps were meant to cause cancer and now they're saying slightly darkened chips or toast can too. Does it straight away stop you eating toast and chips?


Fair points lad's :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

There cannot be a consumer product that contains hydrofluoric acid, surely, that is crazy!? 

Which colour asbestos is the supposedly harmful stuff, mechanics and the like must be exposed to it constantly?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

ollienoclue said:


> There cannot be a consumer product that contains hydrofluoric acid, surely, that is crazy!?
> 
> Which colour asbestos is the supposedly harmful stuff, mechanics and the like must be exposed to it constantly?


Think there's 3 types, brown, blue and white can't remember which is which but some are far more harmful than others.

Interesting read
https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-prevention/risk/substances/asbestos/asbestos-fact-sheet


----------



## Lenos90 (Jun 17, 2016)

Carpro uk have it in stock

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

GS has been a very popular product of KC. I believe they have 1400 litres on the way. Most resellers now have stock again as of late last week ..


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Whats all the fuzz about gs?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Who has it in stock,link please.SJ.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> Who has it in stock,link please.SJ.


Carpro uk apparently matey


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

mikster said:


> Whats all the fuzz about gs?


Fuss started after I done my thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=388060


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Shop n shine have the 1ltr in stock
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/koch-chemie-green-star


----------

